# LibreOffice help not present



## free-and-bsd (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Why could it be, that when I press F1 in libreoffice, it opens a web-browser and sends me to a web-page instead of opening offline libreoffice help? When building the port it seems to download libreoffice-help among other things.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 23, 2015)

OK, I've found out it is because --with-help build option must be explicitly set to build the off-line help, the default being NO. But why is it not present in the configurable options?
I'm trying to build the help now by manually including --with-help into Makefile.

EDIT: I remember having read somewhere about the help not building... can't find the source now. But I'll see how it builds now.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 23, 2015)

OK, the build has finished successfully. The help is working all right. So why not activate this as a build option via config dialog?

This seems relevant, because the online help , to which LibreOffice Help forwards in the default build, doesn't actually offer any HELP. It's just a kind of explanation of what LibreOffice Help is all about. Pretty useless.


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 23, 2015)

You should contact the maintainer (office@freebsd.org) or maybe better, open a problem report on this issue if none exists. Even better: provide a patch for the port.


----------



## cvnmjs (Jan 24, 2015)

free-and-bsd said:


> OK, I've found out it is because --with-help build option must be explicitly set to build the off-line help, the default being NO. But why is it not present in the configurable options?
> I'm trying to build the help now by manually including --with-help into Makefile.
> 
> EDIT: I remember having read somewhere about the help not building... can't find the source now. But I'll see how it builds now.


Hi,
  Would appreciate it if you could indicate whereabouts in the Makefile  --with-help should go? I am seeing two CONFIGURE_ARGS sections.
Thanks!


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 25, 2015)

cvnmjs said:


> Hi,
> Would appreciate it if you could indicate whereabouts in the Makefile  --with-help should go? I am seeing two CONFIGURE_ARGS sections.
> Thanks!


I checked the output of `./configure --help` in the sourcedir, according to which it goes after all the --with-system... configure options. So I've put it on the next line after --without-system-npapi-headers \. Yes, don't forget to add the "\" after the line that was last.


----------



## cvnmjs (Oct 10, 2016)

What did the Libreoffice maintainers think of adding this flag to the Makefile? The help src-package is downloaded by the port I see.


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2016)

I just hit this issue. Using the research done by free-and-bsd and the porter's handbook I can put together a patch to enable this option. I'll test this locally first and report back.


----------



## topcat (Nov 17, 2016)

Update: submitted patch to https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=197071


----------



## cvnmjs (May 7, 2020)

Did this patch cause some issue? In the linked bug report it is apparently accepted & committed; however there is no trace in the current Makefile for the port in question. Best regards.


----------

